# Ginny has a Dobe baby brother now..=)



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

His name is Dexter.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gonna be a madhouse ha ha!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

harrigab said:


> Gonna be a madhouse ha ha!


Already is...Lol.
But seeing as we are all Vizsla owners, we're all madhouse fans!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How cute!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Cute, but I'm a little disappointed you aren't continuing the harry potter name theme. Dobby the Dobe is just too perfect.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Cute, but I'm a little disappointed you aren't continuing the harry potter name theme. Dobby the Dobe is just too perfect.


It's the fiance's fault! I wanted to name him Xenophilius (We'd call him Xeno!), but he pointed out that he didn't want a name that sounded like "no". I'm still pretty disappointed myself, lol.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

So adorable!! ;D

I love love love dobes... but my husband said an absolute NO when we were looking for a pup!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone else notice the size of the paws on the pup?! Oh my goodness, you are not going to be bored or idle!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Beachrat said:


> Anyone else notice the size of the paws on the pup?! Oh my goodness, you are not going to be bored or idle!


VERY true! His paws are GINORMOUS! It means he's gonna be a big boy! =)


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Watson said:


> So adorable!! ;D
> 
> I love love love dobes... but my husband said an absolute NO when we were looking for a pup!


I'm sorry he said no! Any reason why or he's just not interested?
Regardless, Vizzies are AMAZING dogs to have, we almost got another one.  (Will definitely be in the future!)


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

He's a first time dog owner, and had never really grown up around dogs. He wasn't sold on their temperament, especially after the stories he heard about an incident that happened on the street I grew up on. A neighbour across the street had two who he kept in his backyard, never walked, exercised or let indoors. They jumped a 6' fence one day and ripped apart an elderly neighbour who was walking home. It was horrific. Obviously a case of improper care of these dogs.

My grandparents had Dobes growing up, and they were the sweetest pups. 

Can't wait to see more pics of these two!!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Yikes! That's absolutely a case of improper socialization/raising of dogs. Jesus.

We started socializing Dex and taking him everywhere with us the day we brought him home...We were thinking about rescuing a Doberman, but decided to get a puppy instead so we can be SURE he is socialized correctly and is raised with our Vizsla so we won't run into any aggression issues later.

They are very sweet..and hilarious! =)
I'll definitely be posting more.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Are you going to cut & tape the dobie's ears? 

In any cases they are a bigger dog than a V. 

Wishing you best of luck. Great dogs, different, though. We play with Nika, a female Dobie.. On a good day they are evenly matched but more often our V is more active. 

I was unsuccessful, so far, in pairing our V with a male Dobie. Somewhat of owner incomparability, I think. I don't know why some owners expect them dominant to the point of being vicious, LOL. 
Great dog, the Dobie.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

datacan said:


> Are you going to cut & tape the dobie's ears?
> 
> In any cases they are a bigger dog than a V.
> 
> ...


Yes, we're taking him to get his ears done this Wednesday. Then weeks of taping and posting, etc...definitely not looking forward to it, lol. 

Thanks so much! These two are great together. I'm so glad, too, I was incredibly anxious when I was bringing him home about the two of them meeting. It went very well and they've been inseparable ever since. She gets him to run around outside with her sometimes...=)

Do you have a male or female V? In the Doberman breed, it's common for them to have same sex aggression..which is why I got a male instead of female as a lil bro for my girl.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh man! I love him! Good luck lil, Nelly's future buddy will hopefully be a Duck Toller so yes, we all love madhouses!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

im sure this is a stupid question, but why do you need to tape his ears? are there medical issues if they dont stand up. i always assumed doberman were born with pointy ears. Ive lived a very sheltered life it seems


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi nict, 

My understanding of the ear taping was that it comes from past times when Dobies were solely guard or protection dogs. A docked tail and cropped and taped ears gave less opportunity for a predator to hang on to the dog in confrontation. That could just be an old wives' tale though! Don't quote me on it


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh but I'm a sucker for hangy down ears


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Me too


----------

